# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  CVS en Fybromyalgie

## elsgeryl

hallo iedereen
ik zit al meer dan tien jaren met spierpijnen en ben nu bijna drie jaar thuis door de moeheid
en ja de buitenwereld maakt het je moeilijk 
maar ik ben heel sterk geworden van karakter
neem niets van medicatie meer want ik heb dat niet nodig
word tijd dat dokters ons serieus nemen
ik neem wel alle dagen vitamine c will twee per dag en hoge dosis magnesium anders kan ik niets meer doen en lig ik gans de dag
mijn magnesium geeft een tijdje geholpenb tegen de krampen
maar nu neem ik ook omega 3 6 9 voor mijn concentratie want ik weet niet meer wat ik doe of zeg zo erg is het geworden
nu ben ik terug bezig met onderzoeken in gent want denken nu dat het ms is
krijg opstoten in benen en dan kan niet stappen en heb er nu vorige week weer een gehad en deze keer erg want mijn cortizone helpt zelfs niet om de pijn weg te doen
maar ik blijf lachen en mijn huishouden doen al is het heel pijnlijk want kan niet lang op benen staan
maar nu vrijdag moet ik terug naar uz in gent en hoop dat ze nu eens deftig onderzoeken en een mens wel serieus nemen want ben nog maar 33 en kan nergens meer heen en zeker nu die benen zo erg zijn 
en ben alleen met een dochter die dertien word en nieuwe relatie heb ik gewoon geen zin in want ze begrijpen het toch gewoon niet
dus mensen neem vitamine c will twee per dag en je zal zien dat je na een tijdje beter voelt
en al ben je moe verplicht je zelf te werken in huis of eens buiten te gaan want dat helpt want hoe meer je licht hoe minder je lichaam gaat willen doen
dus maak dat je ziekte niet de baas over je lichaam word maar jij hem blijft en blijven vechten en hopen
dat doe ik ook
en al de mensen die je niet begrijpen zet je gewoon aan de deur want zo doe ik dat ook
leef liever alleen met dochter en gelukkig dan met mensen die mij niet begrijpen en je zo nog zieker maken
groetjes en hoop hier wat mijn hart te kunnen luchten want dat kan goed doen sterkte aan iedereen :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Elsgeryl

Mooi gesproken! Hoop dat je dit keer iets wijzer wordt uit de onderzoeken! Zoveel last van je benen hebben is ook niks...
Laat je het ons weten wanneer de onderzoeken iets geholpen hebben? 

Succes! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## elsgeryl

> Hoi Elsgeryl
> 
> Mooi gesproken! Hoop dat je dit keer iets wijzer wordt uit de onderzoeken! Zoveel last van je benen hebben is ook niks...
> Laat je het ons weten wanneer de onderzoeken iets geholpen hebben? 
> 
> Succes! 
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


hey ik laat je zeker iets weten hoor
het kan niet vlug genoeg vrijdag zijn
wachten kan soms hard zijn
vanmorgen onderzoek gedaan bij oogarst en niets aan oog gevonden dus moet ook zijn dat het te maken geeft met ms of cvs
soms krijg ik pijn in linker oog en dan gevoel dat oog zakt en zie ik niet goed
dus das ook niet normaal
is zo veel niet normaal  :Big Grin:  maar word tijd dat dokters eens normaal doen
en laat het jullie zeker weten wat ze zeiden vrijdag want dan de uitslag van de scan van hoofd en eg
groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vreemd dat ze niks bij de oogarts gevonden hebben, de pijn en het gevoel van zakken van het oog moet lijkt mij toch wel ergens vandaan komen!

Hoop dat het vrijdag allemaal een beetje gaat lukken! Alvast heel veel succes, en ben benieuwd wat ze erover te zeggen hebben!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## elsgeryl

hey

ik heb dus geen ms
maar moet nu nog terug naar gent
ik heb fybromyalgie in zware graad
om die ziekte te hebben moet je minstens 11 plaatsen druk pijn hebben maarik heb er zeker meer dan 20 dus nu terug en zien of er nog reuma bij gekomen is
en dna zien wat ze kunnen doen om de pijn te verzachten want cortizone helpt ook al niet
en ja dat slecht zien tussendoor is door die ziekte en dan nog veel andere dingen dat ik heb 
maar ben gelukkig een sterke vrouw want neem niets van medicatie want helpt niet en anti depressieva en zo mogen ze zelf nemen want ik heb dat allemaal niet nodig want heb zelfs bewijs van gent dat ik een persoon ben met die ziekt ezonder dat ik depressie heb
dus ja sta even ver want ze kunnen er niet echt iets aan doen maarnu afwachten en hopen dat ik van de adviseur nog meer kine mag hebben 
is eigenlijk ostheopaat want kine helpt niets
heb nu recht op 60 beurten terug betaald maar zou er nog min 50 moeten bij hebben
groetjes

----------


## kaars

elsgeryl
ik heb ook de fibro en cvs ik begrijp u volkomen maar ik zie dat je van de punten bezig was en voor die punten van 11 kan waar zijn maar gene 20 de maxima is maar 18 ik zit ook daar op de hoogste graad en ik had het nie eens gezien dat het op papier stond zwart op wit een vriendin heeft me erop gewezen dat die punten erop stonden maar ik wens je toch veel sterkte het is nie leuk en plezierig altijd een uitleg te moeten doen en ten tweede ik heb ook spuiten gekregen met vitamienen maar dit helpt helemaal nie hoop voor jou ook veel beterschap xxxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb al 13 jaar CVS/Fybro intussen met redelijk goede 'ups' & zéér zware/slechte 'downs' en neem 1gram Vit C van Acerola C in en Magnesium 450mg hoog gedoseerd (Promagnor) ... vit C en magnesium helpen idd voor de klachten;
*Vit C* voor een betere weerstand en *magnesium* tegen de spierkrampen en gewrichtsontstekingen.
Van tijd tot tijd neem ik ook een *Vit B-kuur* (Befact Forte) en dit helpt een beetje voor de energie en mijn lichaam. 

Ik heb héél lang fysio/Kine gehad, maar dat helpt allemaal maar even... ben er dus mee gestopt.


CVS en Fybro zijn géén lachertje en beperken u énorm in uw dagelijks leven... genieten van de 'ups' dus en de zware 'downs' zo goed mogelijk proberen door te komen!! Ik doe m'n huishouden ook nog steeds zelf; soms wat beter en netter als anders...  :Wink: 

*Sterkte aan al mijn lotgenoten!!*
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

@ Els,
Ben blij voor je dat het géén MS is!!

----------


## Agnes574

> elsgeryl
> ik heb ook de fibro en cvs ik begrijp u volkomen maar ik zie dat je van de punten bezig was en voor die punten van 11 kan waar zijn maar gene 20 de maxima is maar 18 ik zit ook daar op de hoogste graad en ik had het nie eens gezien dat het op papier stond zwart op wit een vriendin heeft me erop gewezen dat die punten erop stonden maar ik wens je toch veel sterkte het is nie leuk en plezierig altijd een uitleg te moeten doen en ten tweede ik heb ook spuiten gekregen met vitamienen maar dit helpt helemaal nie hoop voor jou ook veel beterschap xxxx


Spuiten met vitaminen zijn altijd de 'chemische variant' van vitaminen...
Het kan géén kwaad iedere dag 1gram volledige natuurlijke vit C te nemen (van 't merk Acerola C bijv) en een capsule hooggedoseerd Magnesium (Promagnor) indien je last hebt van spierkrampen/pijnen!

Sterkte kaarsje!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

@Els, 
Ik ben ook onder behandeling geweest in het UZ Gent... ze kunnen daar helaas bar weinig voor je doen; de meeste artsen geloven daar nog steeds dat het tussen de oren zit; zeker op de afdeling 'Interne Geneeskunde'!!

Ik heb het CVS-programma gevolgd > hydro/oefentherapie en Cognitieve gedragstherapie ... die dingen doen echter vaker kwaad dan goed ...
Van 'mijn' groep lotgenoten waar ik dat multidisciplinair programma mee gevolgd heb was er niemand die hier baat bij heeft gehad!!

----------


## Agnes574

20 triggerpoints is wel beetje té veel... ik sluit me aan bij Kaars; 18 is max.  :Wink: 
Maar ik begrijp wat Eld bedoelt; maximaal aantal bedoelt ze wss!  :Wink:

----------


## Sefi

Heel langzaamaan begint men steeds vaker te zien dat de spierpijnen bij fibromyalgie veroorzaakt worden door triggerpoints - spierknopen. 
Officieel heet het bij fibromyalgie *tenderpoints* (gevoelige plekken) die je alleen op de speciale plekken moet voelen. De pijn mag niet doorstralen, of elders te voelen zijn. 
Een *triggerpoint* doet vaak pijn bij aanraking en veroorzaakt ook pijn elders in het lichaam. De triggerpoints onderaan de nek zullen dan ook hoofdpijn veroorzaken of pijn en tintelingen in de handen.
Nog niet alle specialisten weten dat triggerpoints te behandelen zijn. 
http://www.triggerpointboek.nl
Bij ernstige klachten helpt Dry Needling sneller http://www.reflex-fysiotherapie.nl/i...ion=14&page=71

Heb zelf ernstige fibro en ook geheugenproblemen gehad. Als ik geen kennis had gemaakt met Dry Needling dan weet ik niet hoe ik mijn dagen moest doorkomen.
Er kunnen ook andere oorzaken zijn voor fibro vanuit de spijsvertering, hormonen, e.d., dus het is goed om verder onderzoek te laten doen.
Maar voor de spierpijnen werkt Dry Needling goed. Als de pijn minder wordt, is de vermoeidheid ook minder en kun je weer wat helderder denken.

----------


## kaars

ben ook in gent geweest en wat is het resultaat ben nog gene stap verder en zou moeten pillen nemen voor depressief ben nie depressief se heb ze een jaar genomen en nu zijn ze al lang verteert in de vuilbak en nu sta ikmet de rug tegen de muur dit kan zo nie verder ik verga van de pijn en s'morgens geraak ik nie uit mijn bed kinee en al de rest is allemaal maar tijdelijk bij mij toch wat moeten we er tegen beginnen en zo elke dag weer en weer ik ben al blij dat ik af en toe eens weg kan anders is het nie te doen 
en mijn zinnen op iets anders kan zetten 
nog een fijne avond allemaal

----------


## Agnes574

*Mail, mij doorgestuurd door ME/CVS.net*


Beste leden, .... en niet leden natuurlijk  :Wink: 

*Middels deze e-mail maken wij u graag attent op volgende twee zaken:*

*Nationale ME/CVS protestactie te Brussel op 14 maart 2011
*Presentatie nieuw boek dr. M. Maes te Antwerpen op 24 februari 2011

Het ME(cvs).net team

http://www.mecvs.net

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NATIONALE ME/CVS PROTESTACTIE TE BRUSSEL OP 14 MAART 2011*


Oproep in het belang van alle Belgische patiënten die lijden aan ME/CVS en fibromyalgie!

Omdat het overheidsbeleid inzake bovenvermelde aandoeningen sterk ontoereikend blijft, wordt er overgegaan tot een nationale protestactie.

Het gevoerde ME/CVS beleid is eenzijdig, onmenselijk en druist tegen alle wetenschappelijke logica in. Erger nog, in plaats van werk te maken van de medische en sociale noden van deze patiëntengroep houdt het RIZIV liever klopjacht op artsen die zich het lot van deze zwaar zieke mensen aantrekt. De monsterboete van 635.000 euro die het RIZIV twee CVS specialisten oplegde staat model voor de onverschilligheid van het RIZIV tegenover de ME/CVS problematiek.


*VOOR ONS PATIËNTEN IS DE MAAT VOL!*

Kom daarom samen met familie en vrienden mee naar Brussel op
Maandag 14 maart 2011.

We brengen een bezoek aan het Ministerie Van Volksgezondheid om aandacht te vragen voor de aanslepende problematiek van ME/CVS & fibromyalgie patiënten. Wij hopen op enkele honderden enthousiaste patiënten die met ons meestappen naar Minister Laurette Onkelinx.


Deelname aan de protestactie dient te gebeuren via de ingelegde bussen die vertrekken vanuit diverse locaties (Houthalen, Lommel, Antwerpen, Gent, Waasland,...)

Belangrijk!: Wie met eigen vervoer gaat valt buiten de verantwoordelijkheid van de organisatoren.

Alle informatie aangaande deze protestactie vindt u op de website:
https://sites.google.com/site/nationalecvsprotestactie/

Wees van de partij en bepaal zelf mee uw toekomst! 
Wij hopen op uw talrijke opkomst.
Iedere deelnemer aan de protestactie dient zich te houden aan het politiereglement van de stad Brussel. 
Deze actie is een initiatief van patiënten voor patiënten

Of: http://www.mecvs.net/module-ME_CVS_d...1-pid-725.html

----------


## Agnes574

*Uitnodiging voorstelling nieuw boek Dr. Maes op 24 februari 2011*

Zorro uitgeverij nodigt artsen, journalisten en patiënten(vertegenwoordigers) uit voor 
de officiële presentatie van Nooit meer moe: CVS ontmaskerd, van dr. Michael Maes over een (bio)logische verklaring voor ME/CVS en fibromyalgie en de zoektocht naar de oorzaken van deze "controversiële" ziekten.

Voor meer informatie over het boek: Kijk op de site!

Op het programma staan onder meer een documentaire over Michael Maes en het boek,
de officiële presentatie van het boek en een voordracht over ME/CVS door Frank Twisk van Het alternatief voor ME.


Het volledige persdossier met de uitnodiging vindt u via onderstaande link:
http://www.mecvs.net/module-ME_CVS_d...1-pid-718.html 


*De boekpresentatie vindt plaats op 24 februari 2011 om 14:00 uur.
Plaats van handeling: Filmhuis Klappei, Klappeistraat 2, 2060 Antwerpen.*

*U wordt verzocht Uw aanwezigheid aan te melden bij:
Zorro uitgeverij bvba
Braambeierhoekstraat 5
8340 Damme
België

+32-(0)474-591 728*
[email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Mocht ik me niet zo slecht voelen zou ik gaan ... wie weet voel ik me tegen die tijd wat beter en kan ik alsnog gaan... er vertrekt een bus vanuit Gent lees ik; dus ik zal wel zien!

Christel ... jij vroeg om een actie; voila > hier is er één!!  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## kaars

ik had het ook al gezegt eens samen naar brussel gaan ik heb aan onkelinx een mail gestuurt al drie maanden heb nooit een antwoord gekregen ik vraag me dan wel af moest er een minister eens die ziekte hebben (dat ik hun dat niet wens)wat zouden ze ertegen doen da vraag ik mij eens af maar ja wij zijn maar gewone mensen hé 
groejes xxx

----------


## christel1

Ik heb al eens gekeken en zal daar zijn.... ik ga mee protesteren, die datum stond al in mijn agenda ingeschreven....

----------


## christel1

Ik zal mijne rooie jas aan doen, dan val ik goed op in de menigte en zal es zwieren op iedereen en zeker naar de camera's....

----------


## Agnes574

*Nationale ME/CVS protestactie 
in Brussel op 14 maart 2011.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Het plan om steun te betuigen aan dr. Coucke, die verantwoording moet afleggen bij de Orde der Geneesheren, is uitgegroeid tot een initiatief om te protesteren tegen het ME/CVS-beleid in België. Vanuit diverse lokaties in Vlaanderen vertrekken bussen naar Brussel, waar een delegatie een bezoek zal brengen aan de Minister van Volksgezondheid, mevr. Onkelinx.*

https://sites.google.com/site/nation...testactie/home

https://sites.google.com/site/nation...matie-actiedag


*Actiepunten*

Onze vragen aan de Minister van Volksgezondheid:

*Omdat de huidige richtlijnen van het RIZIV een eenzijdig, onrealistisch & ontoereikend CVS beleid nastreven is het hoogst noodzakelijk om dringend werk te maken van een beleidsplan dat tegemoet komt aan de werkelijke noden van de grote groep ME/CVS & Fibromyalgie patiënten dat België kent. Het gevoerde beleid van de voorbije jaren is zwaar discriminerend tegenover het merendeel van de patiënten en heeft haar onkunde reeds uitvoerig bewezen.


*Wij vragen bijzondere aandacht aan de Minister van Volksgezondheid voor o.a. de volgende punten:*

· Het recht om de vrijheid in keuze van arts en therapie uit te oefenen.

· Dringend meer aandacht voor de zwaar zieke patiënten en de organisatie van medische opvang hiervoor.

· Verbeterde diagnosestelling volgens de Canadese Criteria met toepassing van de beschikbare (immunologische) bloedmarkers die naar voor worden geschoven door het internationaal Biomedisch ME/CVS onderzoek.

· Aandacht voor het XMRV & MLV viraal wetenschappelijk onderzoek en een constructieve dialoog met de leidende experts hieromtrent.

· Het toepassen van de ICD 10 door het RIZIV waar ME/CVS erkend staat als neurologische aandoening zoals ze ook erkend wordt door de WHO (World Health Organisation).

· Het organiseren van ronde tafel gesprekken om te komen tot een constructieve dialoog tussen alle betrokken partijen: overheid, artsen, vooraanstaan*de ME/CV experten en niet te vergeten de patiëntengroeperingen waarvan men tot nu toe de stem steeds heeft genegeerd.

· Het oprichten van een CVS opleidingscentrum dat geleid wordt door vooraanstaande CVS experten die betrokken zijn bij het wereldwijde biomedische onderzoek naar ME/CVS. Dit centrum moet aan andere artsen de kans geven zich te specialiseren in de aandoening, zodat de kennis over CVS onder artsen vergroot wordt en de ziekte aan geloofwaardigheid wint.

· Een pluralistische benadering van de ME/CVS problematiek zodat het monopolie van de eenzijdige psychologische aanpak die bepaalde artsen opdringen wordt doorbroken en plaats maakt voor een noodzakelijker breder & realistischere aanpak met meer aandacht voor de fysische aspecten en mechanismen van de aandoening ME/CVS.

· Het opzetten van een media campagne die de aandoening van zijn controversieel karakter moet ontdoen en aandacht en respect heeft voor de ernst van de ziekte.

· Het opzetten van een preventiebeleid met bijzondere aandacht voor een vroege diagnose welke kan bewerkstelligd worden mits het gebruik van de beschikbare bloedtesten die indicatieve data bezorgen over de aandoening.


https://sites.google.com/site/nation...ie/actiepunten


Oh, ik hoop zooooo dat ik er ook bij kan zijn...

----------


## Agnes574

Tegen die tijd moeten de mensen die gaan dat maar 's neerzetten hier ... wie weet kunnen we dan op een bepaald punt afspreken en elkaar zo 's zien en steunen!!

Ik heb gezien dat er bussen vertrekken vanuit Gent, Antwerpen, Lommel en Waasland , ik zal (als het lukt op de Gentse bus zitten!). Alle info vind je in de links hierboven!!

Zou ik persoonlijk wel leuk vinden; een 2- in 1 uitstap!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb momenteel écht veel last van m'n CVS ... maar ook van m'n knieën en beknelde zenuwen... is écht niet leuk!! Ik heb vrijdag en zaterdag constant geslapen en komende week slaap ik me telkens volledig uit en doe ik niets; enkel rusten !!! Hopelijk betert de CVS dan een beetje!! Voor de zenuwen en knieën is het dan weer beter af en toe wat te bewegen... mss af en toe keer wandelinkske doen met de woefs?? Zal wel zien; ben momenteel te moe om te douchen of me om te kleden...

Wou maar dak die CVS kon 'wegtoveren' of in ieder geval weer 'draaglijk' kon maken ... momenteel zit ik qua gradatie op niveau 'invaliderend'.. kan niets en alles is te zwaar...

Terwijl ik normaal gezien qua gradatie op zo'n 50% zit; wél voor mezelf kunnen zorgen en nog een beetje huishouden kunnen doen!

Als ik me héél goed voel zit ik op gradatie 30% ongeveer; kan ik vrij veel als ik m'n rustpauzes maar respecteer en m'n activiteitenmanagement; 1 zware activiteit, 2 middelzware en 3 'niet-zware' maximaal...

Word zo 'moe' van die CVS ... cliché-uitspraak, ik weet het!!

----------


## kaars

ppff agnes 574 je hebt ook al ne hele boterham zene zit hier ook namelijk deze week moe en nog eens moe en dan nog maar te zwijgen van de pijnen maar ja het leven gaat verder maar ik wens je ook veel sterkte se 
wat een mens lijden kan we zulen ons eens in een ontspannings centrum gaan se en ons later vertroetelen 
xxxxx

----------


## christel1

Meiden en jongens, 
Ik heb mijn papieren eens bovengehaald van mijn bloedonderzoeken in 2005 eens opgezocht en zal de resultaten hier op zetten zodat jullie ze kunnen vergelijken met jullie resultaten en er misschien iets uit opsteken 
Elastase : 1339 normaal < 70U/mg extract
*Hematologie :* 

Rode bloedcellen 5,80 normaal 3,9 - 5,6
witte bloedcellen 14,9 normaal 3,9 - 10,6
*Leucocytenformule*

Neutrofiele segmenten + 80 normaal max 75
Lymfocyten 14 normaal tussen 20-45

*Immunocytologie op perifeer bloed* 
CD3 + 90 normaal max 83
CD19 +4 normaal tussen 6 -19
T-help. lymf CD3+/CD 4 + 67 normaal tussen 28 - 57

*Ionogram*  
Natrium +134 normaal minimum 135 
Chloriden + 94 normaal mininimum 98

*Lever en galwegen* 
ALT +49 normaal max 31 

*Serumeiwitten*
Haptoglobine + 290 *Serologie* 
Mycoplasma IgG *Positief* 

*Virale serologie*
Eppstein Barr IgG *Positief* 
Cytomegalovirus IgG +1028 normaal < 231

*Schildklierprofiel* 
TSH T3-T4 +4,28 normaal max 4

Nu in mensentaal
De elastase waarde verwijst op een belangrijke immuunactivatie welke wijst op leukocytaire inflammatie (ontsteking). De CD3/4 waarden bewijzen dat er geen auto-immuniteit niet meer is. 
Ook de verhoogde indicatie voor mycoplasma en een sterk verhoogde titer voor cytomegaalvirus en ook Eppstein Barr wat kan wijzen op een virale infectie. Jullie kunnen dan ook heel goed zien dat er wel degelijk virussen en bacteriën CVS kunnen uitlokken of uitlokken (wat bij mij het geval was)
Er werd ook een lichaamssamenstelling gemeten waarbij vastgesteld werd dat ik een verhoogde vetmassa had en een verhoogde vochtmassa, dit wijst op een proteïne-malnutritie (eigenlijk was ik te dik maar was ik aan het verhongeren), ook mijn maagledigingstest voor vloeibare en vaste voeding was sterk verstoord (172 min voor een boterham te verteren, 2 sneden brood met 1 ei erop). 
De behandeling hiervoor was dus TPN voeding, Myalostan, antischimmelproducten (aclovir in tabletten) en ook 2 soorten antibiotica Docaciclo met Zytromax, magnesium intraveneus en ook gammaglobuline 1 X per maand. 
Fibropunten 14/18 en dan nog wat miserie met de nekwervels van C4 tot C7 en L5-S1... 
Alles samen was ik wel erg ziek te noemen. 
Jullie spreken altijd van jullie dikke buik maar die had ik ook, op het moment van de Bodygram woog ik 55 kg voor een lengte van 1m54, dus je zou stellen, je bent te dik, ja maar het was vocht en vet maar mijn spierweefsel was aan het wegsmelten bij wijze van spreken maar ik wist het niet. 
Haal jullie bloedtesten boven en maak een vergelijking of druk dit af en vraag aan de HA of endocrinoloog of hij jullie op deze zaken allemaal wilt testen. 
Het is een hele boterham maar bij mijn laatste bloedtest waren al deze zaken terug normaal behalve mijn schildklier waar ik nu nog medicijnen voor neem. 
Natuurlijk zullen iedereen zijn bloedtesten verschillend zijn, maar sommige factoren kunnen dan ook hetzelfde zijn dan die van mij. Het is moeilijke kost maar het is de moeite waard om er eens naar te kijken. 
Voor meer info, mail, schrijf of hang maar aan mijn bel... 
Groetjes 
Christel

----------


## ppolleke

Ik vind dat ze nog veel te weinig getest hebben...hormonale schommelingen (niet voor niks hebben vooral vrouwen en mannen met verlaagde testosteron waarden hier last van)... ook Cortisol (bedrieglijke test!) en specifieke groeihormoon testen gedurende 24uur... en natuurlijk dingen zoals de Hypothalamus waar bijna alles met begint. Men weet nog zeer weinig vind ikzelf.
Tot men 'ooit' eens iets goed vind... kan je ook als vrouw je testo lichtjes opdrijven + groeihormoon en naltrexone... dit kost varierend van patient tot patient tja... naltrexone tussen 500 en 1500 euro per maand, hgh gr.hor. nog eens zoveel erbij enzo... onbetaalbaar dus...
Kleine gezonde middeltjes die je in feite 'moet' proberen en supergezond zijn: Maca Lepidium meyenii regelt de hypothalamus (indien geen fysische schade) en citrulline malaat... zoek het maar eens op... sommige zaken worden om de verkeerde (populaire) redenen aangeboden. Geen wondermiddeltjes en voor iedereen verschillend. 

Toch even vermelden dat 'al' wat ik schrijf voor 99.00% zelf getest is en 1.0% via andere patienten waar ik nauw contact mee heb of gehad heb.

Gezond denken en leven... ja natuurlijk... wij zijn het waard... en tja ik wacht al een 30jaar op een echte remedie... al de rest sponsor ikzelf... totaal opgewerkt...

----------


## Jackz

Ik ben er van overtuigd dat voeding heel belangrijk is. De oorzaak ligt vaak aan verkeerde en als gevolg daarvan darmproblemen. Darmproblemen zijn niet in een keer te verhelpen en antibioticum is vaak een middel dat erger is dan de kwaal. Ik heb een heel goede site gevonden die veel duidelijk maakt. http://www.praktijkvanas.nl/artikel/...%20analyse.htm. Gespecialiseerde arts. 
Verder heb ik gelezen dat, als beschadiging van de darm onomkeerbaar is, je met een koolhydraatarm dieet toch heel wat kunt bereiken. Dat is mijn ervaring.
Een dieet op vetzuren, eiwitten en groenten rauw en gekookt doet het heel goed. 



http://www.praktijkvanas.nl

----------


## christel1

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...roPO-VdtTxOEJg

Dit is de arts die mijn leven gered heeft en die nu zijn patiënten niet meer mag helpen van de overheid in B omdat het "te veel" geld kost... laat ons de bankencrisis maar in het hoofd houden en al het geld dat de staat erin gepompt heeft.... dat kost ons veel meer dan een mensenleven.

----------


## ppolleke

hey christel1.. 't is erg en ppolleke weet het.. die dokter Francis Coucke is/was een dorps en klasgenoot van mij.. wij mogen schijnbaar niet genezen of minder ziek worden.. géén raadsel.. idd. gewoon een "geld-kwestie".. helaas.. 

groeten polleke

----------


## christel1

Dank u Ppolleke, ik vond dat ik dit de mensen met CVS toch niet mocht onthouden om eens te bekijken en zeker de non believers te overtuigen dat er toch mensen met CVS kunnen geholpen worden en dat het zeker niet "tussen de oren" zit. Ik ga eerstdaags zijn boek kopen en zal er hier dan een beknopt verslag over schrijven, allé beknopt, als je mijn schrijfstijl kent dan zal dit 4 pagina's lang zijn :-)

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vermoed eerlijk gezegd dat er ook mensen zijn bij wie CVS wel tussen de oren zit.

Let wel: ik zeg niet dat het bij _iedereen_ tussen de oren zit. Ik zeg alleen dat het bij _een deel_ van de mensen tussen de oren zit. Of dat deel 10% of 90% of iets ertussenin is, zou ik echt niet kunnen zeggen.

Die mensen bij wie het tussen de oren zit, hebben van iets heel anders last dan de mensen die echt ziek zijn. Maar de symptomen van (de echte) CVS zijn zodanig, dat iemand bij wie het tussen de oren zit precies dezelfde symptomen krijgt.

Het grote probleem wordt dan: er meldt zich iemand met de symptomen van CVS. Hoe kom je er nu achter of juist die persoon echt ziek is, of dat het in dit specifieke geval tussen de oren zit?

----------


## Jackz

Natuurlijk zit er iets tussen de oren, een wattig wazig gevoel of je soms niet goed meer kunt nadenken. Een gevolg van CVS. Als je bedoelt dat het inbeelding is, dan ben ik het volstrekt met je oneens. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat aanhoudend slechte voeding een van de belangrijkste oorzaken is van CVS en sluit daarom inbeelding uit.
Slechte voeding zorgt voor beschadiging van de darmvlokken, vooral suiker en lactose uit koemelk kunnen een onomkeerbare schade veroorzaken in de zoogperiode van een kind en daarna. 
Dat initieerd vroeg of laat immuniteitsproblemen op latere leeftijd, met het gevolg dat het lichaam en ook in de hersenen onvoldoende adequate voeding krijgt en structureel ondervoed raakt. Alle organen gaan daardoor slechter werken en op de zwakke punten kunnen dan als eerste problemen ontstaan, ook in je hersenen (o.a. depressiviteit) en ook in de spieren (blijvende moeheid). Ik heb ervaren hoe je met het makersdiet.nl een heel stuk op kunt knappen. Een kwestie van logisch nadenken.

----------


## Flogiston

Zucht.

Moderatie, kan mijn vorige reactie worden weggehaald, en deze dus ook?

Kennelijk slaag ik er niet in over te brengen wat ik bedoel.

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, 
De dr geeft aan dat er een medische reden is, misschien de video nog eens goed bekijken, hij zegt ook dat er mensen zijn die hij niet kan helpen dat zijn mensen die tekenen vertonen maar die dan eerder aanleunen bij een burn-out waarvan de symptomen heel dicht aanleunen bij de CVS/ME patiënten. En die zullen inderdaad geen baat hebben bij TPN voeding, AB kuur, antivirale middelen, gamma's maar die zal hij dan wel doorsturen naar een psycholoog of psychiater en het is geen wonderdokter, hij geeft zelf toe dat hij sommige mensen niet kan helpen. 
Hij is iemand die zich al jaren verdiept in het CVS patroon dat bij elke patiënt verschillend is, wij zijn geen nummertje bij hem en bij mensen met echte CVS zijn er heel veel infecties in het bloed te vinden, ondervoeding, slechte spijsvertering, afwijkingen aan de hypofyse....en de hypofyse zit wel tussen de oren.... luister eens goed naar wat hij zegt... en wat die vrouw zegt die erbij zit. 
Dr Coucke neemt de lichamelijke oorzaken aan, als die er niet zijn dan is het werk voor andere dokters. 
Mij heeft hij bijna 2 jaar als patiënte gehad, ik had alle dokters van het land afgedweild en niemand vond een oorzaak tot hij mijn bloedonderzoeken bekeek, ze staan hier boven nog ergens vermeld, daar zie je duidelijk wat er allemaal mis zat en dat heeft hij aangepakt door TPN baxters, gamma's, AB en antivirale middelen en ook vit B12 en magnesium baxters en ik heb ook bijna 1,5 jaar in mijn bed gelegen dat ik echt niets kon doen buiten slapen... En nu wordt hij in B gestraft voor zijn voorschrijfgedrag dat mensen het leven kan redden, mijn leven heeft hij zo gered want mijn maag werkt bijna niet meer en mijn lichaam nam geen voedingstoffen meer op en is was verhongerd en zijn therapie kost op een relatief korte periode veel geld maar is wel efficiënt en hij stuurt mensen niet door naar gedragstherapie of naar een gezondheidstherapie waar je oefeningen moet gaan doen omdat die gewoon niet helpen en ik zou dat ook niet gekund hebben. 
Vraag aan elke patiënt met CVS zijn bloedwaarden, daar zal je al veel kunnen aan zien...

----------


## christel1

Jackz, misschien ook eens naar de video luisteren waar de dokter zijn standpunten uitlegt ipv alles op een slechte darmwerking te steken en je kan niet alles oplossen met een dieet als je lichaam vol infecties zit.... sorry als ik het zo cru moet stellen, blijkbaar ben je een non believer, ik weet wie en wat me geholpen heeft en het was zeker geen dieet te noemen of als je TPN voeding een dieet kan noemen dan is het ook maar zo.

----------


## jolanda27

Christel,
Ik heb gisteren het filmpje ook eens bekeken. Ik kan mij al voorstellen dat het een heel fijn gevoel geeft dat die Dr. echt naar je luistert. Ik heb hier niet zoveel verstand van, maar uit het bloed kunnen ze inderdaad heel veel halen en zien. Dus het klinkt heel logisch.
Nou jij hebt ook het nodige meegemaakt wat dat aangaat.  :Frown:  Wat fijn dat het voor jou goed uitgepakt heeft. Ik hoop dat jij je zo goed blijft voelen wat dit aangaat. Liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Flogiston

Christel, dat is precies wat ik bedoelde: ik heb het gevoel dat er echte CVS-patiënten zijn, en 'onechte'. Deze arts kan een deel van de 'echte' patiënten helpen.

De 'onechte' zijn die mensen die in werkelijkheid helemaal geen CVS hebben, maar die een burn-out, een lichte depressie, een algehele ontevredenheid, of iets anders hebben. Dat kan natuurlijk ook heel ernstig zijn, maar het is geen CVS, en een CVS-behandeling zal dan ook niet werken. Psychotherapie en een verandering van leefomstandigheden wel.

Ik kreeg het gevoel dat Jackz dacht dat ik zei dat alle CVS-patiënten tot de 'onechte' categorie behoren - maar dat is niet zo, dat heb ik juist _niet_ gezegd.

Overigens zie je hetzelfde verschijnsel bij de griep. Er zijn mensen die de echte griep hebben. Er zijn ook veel mensen die _zeggen_ dat ze griep hebben, en die daar zelfs heilig van overtuigd kunnen zijn, maar die in werkelijkheid een gewone verkoudheid hebben.

Nu kun je 'echte' en 'onechte' griep-patiënten nog vrij makkelijk onderscheiden aan de ernst van hun symptomen; bij 'echte' en 'onechte' CVS-patiënten ligt dat een stuk moeilijker. En dat is jammer, want nu kent iedereen in zijn omgeving wel een 'onechte' CVS-patiënt, waardoor al snel de indruk ontstaat dat alle CVS-patiënten dan wel 'onecht' zullen zijn. Dat is een groot nadeel voor de echte CVS-patiënten.

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, 
Een echte CVS patiënt blijft zoeken tot hij een dokter vindt die hem of haar au serieux neemt eerlijk gezegd. Want als je echt niets meer kan maar ook niets meer en 24/24 in je bed moet liggen of op de zetel omdat je gewoon de kracht niet meer hebt om recht te staan, geen voedsel meer kan opnemen, altijd ziek bent, constant lichte verhoging hebt, een kleine infectie al direct uitgroeid naar een longontsteking dan weet je van jezelf dat er meer aan de hand is dan gewoon een burn-out want dan heb je die symptomen allemaal niet. 
Dan stelt de arts ook al niet voor om je intraveneus te gaan voeden met TPN voeding om je toch op krachten te krijgen, je gamma's gaan toedienen die handenvol geld kosten, je AB voorschrijven als je geen ontstekingen hebt en geen antivirale middelen gaat toedienen als die niet echt nodig zijn. 
Ik heb eerst een jaar aan de TPN baxters gelegen, meer ziekenhuis in dan thuis, 's nachts aan een voedingsbaxter gedurende 16 uur en elke maand om mijn gammaglobulines en vit B12 en magnesium in baxtervorm. Ik was hersteld en ben terug aan het werk gegaan maar blijkbaar niet volledig hersteld en na 6 maanden woog ik terug maar 39 kilo meer en kon ik terug herbeginnen, alle ontstekingen staken terug de kop op omdat mijn maag terug niet meer werkte... en dan heeft hij gezegd dat ik moest kiezen, of mijn job of mijn gezondheid en ben ik maar voor het laatste gegaan want anders zat ik hier niet meer. 
Mijn toestand is nu normaal, geen infecties meer, normale bloedwaarden en dit al gedurende 6 jaar, dus ik denk wel dat zijn behandeling geholpen heeft, ik ben maar heel weinig ziek meer, heb soms wel eens een snotvalling maar geen longontsteking meer of zware infecties. ME heeft wel mijn hart verzwakt ook al wilt de cardioloog dit niet inzien, nochtans gelooft mijn HA er wel in want als hij me een doorverwijsbriefje geeft dan zet hij mijn medisch verleden er wel op, dus ook de CVS/ME en FM (FM kan de hartspier aantasten). 
Je kan ME vergelijken met een zware griep waar je nooit van herstelt, je blijft je ziek voelen, moe voelen maar dan geen normale vermoeidheid maar een extreme uitputting, je slaapt maar je raakt nooit uitgeslapen en zo zit je in een vicieuse cirkel waar je nooit echt uitgeraakt. En je slaapkwaliteit is ook heel slecht.... en geloof me als je 's nachts in je bed plast omdat je niet weet of niet wakker wordt omdat je moet plassen dan is het erg gesteld en ja dat is me overkomen, je voelt je machteloos, echt waar. 

En een echte CVS patiënt die blijft doordrammen bij zijn arts dat er wel iets meer aan de hand is dan gewoon een moe gevoel en als je mijn bloeduitslag gezien hebt op de vorige pagina dan zie je genoeg daarvoor moet je geen dokter zijn als je alle afwijkingen bekijkt dat je weet dat dit geen normale bloedwaarden meer te noemen zijn maar wel sterk afwijkende bloedwaarden met heel veel infecties en andere zaken die er niet thuis horen en die je zeker niet gaat zien bij iemand die depressief is of een burnout heeft.

----------


## Flogiston

Is het probleem niet juist, dat ook een niet-echte CVS-patiënt zal blijven doordrammen?

Zo iemand heeft in werkelijkheid iets heel anders. Of hij heeft "alleen maar" last van teveel spanningen op het werk, van "geleefd worden" in plaats van zelf te kunnen leven en zelf de regie te kunnen nemen.

Maar als zo iemand ervan _overtuigd_ is CVS te hebben, zal die persoon ook door blijven gaan met zoeken tot hij een dokter vindt die hem serieus neemt, en daarbij liefst nog CVS diagnosticeert.

Naar mijn mening zit daar juist het probleem: die mensen "willen" CVS hebben, en uiteindelijk schept de vraag het bijbehorende aanbod: er komen vanzelf artsen die de gewenste diagnose stellen.

Doordat zulke patiënten in alles lijken op de echte CVS-patiënten, doen ze die echte patiënten veel kwaad. Uiteindelijk komt namelijk wel uit dat de niet-echte patiënten helemaal geen CVS hebben, en dat de medewerkende artsen gebruik maken van twijfelachtige diagnostiek. Dan is al snel de conclusie getrokken dat _elke_ CVS-patiënt dan wel een aansteller zal zijn.

Daar hebben de echte patiënten flink last van.

Hoe zouden we dit kunnen oplossen?

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, 
Ik raad je aan het boek te lezen van mijn endocrinoloog, Dr Coucke, De CVS mythe, is nog maar net op de markt en Dr Coucke geeft het kind echt een naam. Van de 100 mensen waarbij zogezegd CVS heeft vastgesteld zijn er misschien 5 waarvan ze geen oorzaak kunnen vinden, medisch dan bij de 95 andere zijn er wel medische oorzaken te vinden.
Als ik tijd heb ga ik eens van elk hoofdstuk een samenvatting maken, een soort boekbespreking waarbij alle auto immuumziektes aan bot komen die je allemaal onder de noemer van CVS kan plaatsen maar die eigenlijk geen CVS zijn maar dan moet ik eens veel tijd hebben maar dat gaat er 1 van deze dagen wel van komen dus. 

Ik denk dat er mensen zijn met een burn-out die ook een diagnose krijgen van CVS en die 5 % zullen niet kunnen geholpen worden met medicatie en andere zaken maar 1 ding is zeker, het zit niet tussen de oren, of misschien toch een beetje, als je hypofyse niet meer werkt, die zit wel tussen de oren...

----------


## zirus

Dat het tussen de oren zit is pure onzin. Deze ziekte heb je niet voor de grap. Het is puur fysisch en het ontstaat door een slecht darmstelsel, waardoor het voedsel je organen niet meer bereikt.
De beste manier om het te bestrijden is een dieet waar absoluut geen koolhydraten en dus suikers in zit, voor 4 weken. Verder uitsluitend dat voedsel te nemen waar je darmen zich beter van voelen. Bekijk het verhaal op makersdiet.nl maar eens. Ik heb van nabij meegemaakt hoe iemand met CVS, daar beter van werd en ikzelf ook, hoewel ik geen cvs had. Maar wie geloofd dat het tussen de oren zit die gelooft in sprookjes en bakerpraatjes, ook als het een arts is.

----------


## myla

Els ,

mag ik eens vragen bij welk een dokter je gaat in het uz ?

grtjs

----------

